# 3 female rats cornwall



## li33ie (Aug 4, 2010)

3 Female rats need to go to new homes, they are fancy rats. 2 of them are 9 months old, and the other is 4 months old, they need to go as a trio, as have always been together. Re-homing as I rescued them, and do not really have any room for them, as I have too many already, and I am due to move house on the 31st July, so they need to be gone by the weekend.


----------



## li33ie (Aug 4, 2010)

The 3rd rat


----------

